# Breeds and Temperment



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Are pigeons like dogs in the sense that some have personallity temperments that can be profiled (to a point) by their breed? Down the road, I'd like to get my pigeon Target a friend, but I'd like to get one that is likely to be affectionate or perhaps enjoys being handled. Target is extremely tame, but he isn't exactly what I'd call loving...Actually, sometimes I feel like I'm in the movie "The Birds" when he chases after me in the house to attack my hand (He's in *love* with one hand, and hates the other....yeah) Can I get him a friend/mate with a softer temperment?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it seems to be true that some types of pigeons have certain temperaments, but some have quite unique personalities that go beyond the bounds of the breed. 

Take that as a compliment that he fights with you, it means he respects you, and isn't afraid of you and enjoys sparing with you. That is the nature of the beast, and by beast I mean..your typical male pigeon. 

The hens of any of my breeds are most gentle.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My girls are more gentle than my boys.
Then I have a couple of gentle and sweet males. My Tiny, of course, which is a feral, Hamilton, my fantail and Louis, a white giant, who is gentle only with me, but the alfa male in the group. And that is pretty much it.
I would think fantails are pretty gentle in general.

Reti


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

*smiles* Part of me likes sparring with Target too. Target's cage is too small for a second bird, but I'm going to upgrade it in the future and after I do, I'd like to bring in another bird to give him better company. (Is this a good idea?) I do really like the look of the fantails, but I have some silly questions: Why don't petstores sell them? They're beautiful! Are they about the same size as a rock dove? And how would I go about seeing one/buying one?


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Another thought: How would I go about sexing a pigeon to introduce to him? It's best if it's a female, right?


----------

